# Gemmy Frank Hack



## SQWIB (Oct 14, 2008)

I have a Gemmy Frank and its motion activated and works well in the day but will not work at night...any ideas?


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Try setting up a spot across from it that points right at the sweet spot then when someone breaks the light it will go off.

I have two Sam's Club Gargoyles on the tops of my columns and face similar problems. I placed a red flood across from the the columns (opposite side of the sidewalk) and not only does it light up the gargoyles nicely, but whenever any shadow is created it sets off the gargy. As an added bonus since these guys are up on 5' columns they only go off for ToT's 4' or more so it doesn't scare the little ones.


----------



## SQWIB (Oct 14, 2008)

I have tried the light trick but no go, the only thing that activates it at night is when my air blaster is triggered


----------



## SQWIB (Oct 14, 2008)

I may have an idea for this but need some help.
I can hook up an auxiliary cd player to Frank and it will play continuously, What I would like to do is find a way to trigger the power to frank, leaving the cd player on. Does anyone have a fairly easy Motion detector Mod?


----------

